# Cheap but good cloth diapers?



## cassie77775 (Jun 7, 2014)

My dh and I have 3 children all of which were cloth diapered. The youngest is now 7. We are ttc one more baby and want to cloth diaper this one too. However since we won't be having any more after this one, we don't want to invest a whole lot. Our last kids we invested a lot in blueberries, bum genius, etc and we want to go cheap this time. I found the brand, kawaii and really like the look of them and they do have some good reviews. Any one have luck with them? Or recommend any other brands? I would love to pay less than 10$/diaper and we prefer new versus used. 
Must haves: one size diapers, snaps not Velcro, cute patterns, and only pocket diapers and they will hold up well for many washings(just need them to last thru one kid but would be great to be also able to pass them along to someone else when done, though not necessary. Not really into all in ones or pre folds or wool or fitted with covers, much prefer a trim
Butt with the pocket diapers. Looking at the kawaii ones, I could get an entire stash for about 150$, any other recommendations y'all could offer me? 
I do intend to look at goodwill and consignment shops to see if they have any but it's unlikely around here. Thanks for any input you can offer!!


----------



## kennethj11 (Jun 17, 2014)

Hi Cassie,


Congrats for your new baby. Well, my suggestion is Smartipants - they are 100% green, environmental friendly and economical. They have many models and one size diapers are also available with many choice packages.
They are affordable and economical. You don't have to worry about the quality as I'm using it for my two children and I feel it's very comfortable to use and easy to care for. So Cassie, my personal opinion is Smartipants.


----------



## jazzmom74 (Jun 10, 2015)

I have had good luck finding seconds at affordable prices on Craigslist and a local baby/kid resale group on Facebook. We use mostly bum genius but I have heard good things about Sunbaby, although I haven't tried those. Good luck!


----------



## Strawberryzen (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm using Alvas this time around. I LOVE them. Possibly my favorite diaper so far with all five kids. They were given to me, but you can buy them very cheap, new, on ebay.


----------



## SnowCharming (Feb 14, 2015)

*Sunbaby,alvas and Joysdiaper are good value for money.*

Kawaii and Joysdiaper are good value for money. :wink:


----------



## bright-midnight (Mar 26, 2007)

Nickis Diapers are nice and not very expensive! I have a friend that uses these exclusively and has had no complaints!


----------



## elemom (Oct 25, 2015)

*cheap cloth diapers*

I couldn't afford to cloth diaper if I had to use brand names. I just don't have the funds upfront to even buy like a Bum Genius every paycheck. I have 3 kids, they are 8, 5, and 19 months. I didn't cloth diaper my older kids but my son is going through medical troubles and it just costs a lot to drive around to specialists and disposables became unaffordable. I found The Rebecca Foundation who helped me get started with a day's worth of cloth for my son, and since then I have been slowly building my own stash. I found this app called PatPat that has really cheap stuff especially cloth diapers. Seriously though, some of the diapers the foundation sent me were these china cheapies as people call them and some were Fuzzibums and other "expensive" brands, and the china ones are really great. Anyways.... here's a code for PatPat to get you $5 off your first order and free shipping. It'll at least give you the chance to give a 'cheap' diaper a try for little out of pocket. Most are $5.99 to $8.99 a piece so you'll spend $1-$3 out of pocket for that first order. I think it's totally worth a shot because of the money you can save trying to build a new stash. It's easiest on your phone just download the app and on the checkout screen type in Promo Code cvwEN3 . I am completely for real about these guys though. My friends and I have all loved our diapers.


----------



## KatieMc2014 (Nov 28, 2015)

Alva diapers/LBB diapers are the BOMB.

If you have Amazon Prime, they ship in two days, and they range from 7.99-9.99. Order them on AlvaBaby site and they're only about 5 bucks a diaper and come with an insert, but the shipping takes longer (USA section is free shipping though - no minimum required!!)

EDIT: Forgot to add that I've had mine for nine months and have had no damage or deterioration happen.


----------

